# Good aftermarket exhaust for the TT MK1 3.2



## abandco (Aug 20, 2017)

Can anybody recommend a good aftermarket exhaust for the MK1 TT 3.2? Looking to improve the muted sound but it doesn't need to blow my eardrums 

I'm looking at a resonated Scorpion at the moment, does anybody know if these are any good?
I'm also dropping the TT 60mm and don't want a system that hangs lower than OEM, even better if it's profile is less.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Have a look at what milltek has to offer,not the cheapest but one of the best,comes in both resonated and non resonated flavours,fits very well and gives a nice sound that's not to Loud at all 8)


----------



## McEnroe (Oct 7, 2016)

Miltec no longer make stuff for the mk1 v6


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

What about magnaflow?


----------



## abandco (Aug 20, 2017)

Yeah it didn't look like Milltek offered a 3.2 exhaust.
Is the Scorpion resonated no good? Anybody got one fitted?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

SamDorey said:


> What about magnaflow?


€950 and listed as "coming soon"

I think Scorpion is currently the only off the shelf option for the V6.


----------



## abandco (Aug 20, 2017)

Thank you for your help, I'll keep looking.


----------



## westo3 (Jan 15, 2011)

This has been flagged up not long ago I am sure someone posted that miltek did the golf VR6 which would fit most of the Mk1 3.2? Maybe wrong but worth looking into


----------



## abandco (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks buddy I'll look into it 8)


----------



## mzpog (Nov 29, 2016)

Milltek stopped making the V6 exhaust in 2012 allegedly, which is why I had to find one 2nd hand. My resonated system is lush and sounds sporty but not overly loud.

There's a chap David Brown on the forum page AUDI TTMK1 F&C SALES, PARTS AND WANTS that's selling a scorpion system.

The ad reads "£300, Scorpion stainless steel sports exhaust for MK1 TT3.2 V6. Excellent condition, only selling as this came on my wife's new TT and she prefers the standard exhaust note. Cost £550 new (have invoice) only covered around 2k miles. Separates into three sections, so easily fits into TT boot. Told that this was the resonating version when buying the car. Located in Heanor Derby DE75. Please text 07557884527, as PM's don't always come through. Thanks David."


----------



## abandco (Aug 20, 2017)

That's the one I'm currently looking at. Not sure if the resonated version will be too quite, trying to find a sound clip.
Thanks!


----------



## mzpog (Nov 29, 2016)

abandco said:


> That's the one I'm currently looking at. Not sure if the resonated version will be too quite, trying to find a sound clip.
> Thanks!


The Milltek resonated isn't much louder than the flapper mod and has a slightly deeper tone. It's very civilized and doesn't drone.

I expect the scorpion would be similar but have never heard one. You could always by a resonated and if not happy have the centre pipe with the silence remade as a straight through.

And the one listed appears to be resonated as the front pipe has a silencer.


----------



## abandco (Aug 20, 2017)

Yeah true, I'm sure that would be easy to do. :wink:


----------



## mzpog (Nov 29, 2016)

abandco said:


> Yeah true, I'm sure that would be easy to do. :wink:


I noticed the scorpion system seems to retain the flapper valve, so a flapper mod would also increase low rev noise.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a blueflame resonated cat back and it's definately louder than stock with the flapper mod

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm going through this same exercise with a Mk2 V6, based on research the full catbacks (Scorpion, Milltek, Cobra etc) non resonated are all too loud (for what you are looking for)..and also have a bit of raspiness.

The resonated ones are not much louder than stock and for the price but there are better (cheaper options) that will give you the sound you want.

That sound I assume is something similar to the R32 Golf with the flapper and tampa mod, lovely VR6 burble with a little more volume over the Audi TT exhaust.

Check out this thread here

viewtopic.php?t=1057257

My total cost so far

$130NZ for the Magnaflow 10416
$30 for 2.5" V Clamp to assist with install
$35 for a 45 degree 2.5" Bend
$16 for a bit of 2" straight 
$250NZ for welding,labour and fitting

So yeah <$500NZ all up, when a Cobra resonated was going to cost $950NZ + fitting.


----------

